# Suche billiges gutes Programm zur Schaltplanerstellung!



## MRT (31 August 2005)

Hallo!

Suche ein Programm zur Schaltplanerstellung, sollte möglichst billig sein und bedienfreundlich sein!


----------



## Unreal (31 August 2005)

Servus,

hatte ich schon mal reingestellt:

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3651

oder unter http://www.ige-xao.de/

Das Teil nennt sich CADDY++ electrical XP compact

und kostet für ne 20 Seiten Version 49 Euro (soweit ich weiß)

gibts auch bei Conrad oder Ebay

kurze Beschreibung siehe Thread

MfG Unreal


----------



## bgischel (31 August 2005)

Alternativ: sPlan - Der Schaltplaneditor für Windows kenne es aber nicht. Eine Dmoversion ist auch verfügbar.

Aber! Möglichst billig muß nicht immer möglichst Bedienerfreundlich sein...


----------



## Unreal (31 August 2005)

Servus,

Also kann mich bis jetzt wirklich nicht beklagen.
Gut, ich zeichne auch nicht täglich
Und wenn man die ganzen Tricks raus hat,
geht's wirklich schnell und einfach
(v.a. wenn man schon vorgefertigte Bauteile hat)

MfG Unreal


----------



## volker (31 August 2005)

MRT schrieb:
			
		

> Suche ein Programm zur Schaltplanerstellung



suchst du jetzt ehr ein elektrozeichenprogramm oder was für layouts?

auf meiner homepage findest du eine vollfunktionsfähige demo von esp32win (heist jetzt esplan).
die hat keine zeitbegrenzung. das einzige ist, dass jedes projekt auf 20 seiten begrenzt ist. drucken geht auch.

eine neuere demo kann man sich bei http://www.espgmbh.com/ bestellen
bei den neueren demos funktioniert aber der symboleditor nicht und auf dem ausdruck steht gross demoversion.

also für kleinere sachen ist die demo auf meiner seite echt gut.


----------



## MRT (31 August 2005)

Hallo!

Danke für eure Antworten!
Ich hab mir den Viewer runtergeladen und die Demo CD bestellt


----------



## MatMer (1 September 2005)

Also ich habe währned meinem Fachabitur  / Ausbildung die sachen mit SPlan gemacht, da ich vorher nie ein Programm in der Richtung hatte finde ich das SPlan sehr einfach zu verstehen und auch eigentlich Bedienerfreundlich ist, zumindest für kleinere Zwecke. Problem an der Demo ist jedoch das man nicht speicher konnte.


----------



## MRT (2 September 2005)

Hallo!
Was haltet ihr von Eplan?


----------



## ralfm (3 September 2005)

ja EPLAN geht so, aber ich dachte Du suchst nen billiges Programm :lol:


----------



## bgischel (3 September 2005)

MRT schrieb:
			
		

> ...Was haltet ihr von Eplan?...


Was soll ich denn dazu sagen... ganz billig ist das nicht wäre aber eine gute Wahl


----------



## lorenz2512 (3 September 2005)

Hallo,
ja eine gute Wahl, nachden Du Eplan gekauft hast, kannst Du erstmal zu Hause bleiben (wegen kein Geld zum Weggehen), aber die Zeit brauchst Du auch um dich einzuarbeiten :lol:, 2 Klappen mit einer Fliege :shock:


----------



## bgischel (3 September 2005)

Hallo Dietmar,

interessante Verbindung...   

Im Ernst. Eplan wäre keine Wahl für ihn. Es würde definitiv am Geld scheitern den schon die kleine Compact würde ihn über den Daumen 1800 Euronen kosten...

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MRT (3 September 2005)

Hallo!

Ja wenn da so ist dann geh ich lieber fort oder ins Kino!


----------



## old_willi (3 September 2005)

Hallo,
mit CAD22WIN kann man professionel Schaltpläne erstellen.
Der Vorteil, es kostet nichts.
http://www.b-armbruster.de/cad22win.htm
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## bgischel (4 September 2005)

Hallo Wilfried,

es kostet nichts und ich sehe nichts...  :roll: 

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## old_willi (4 September 2005)

Hallo Bernd,

wo liegt das Problem?
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## bgischel (4 September 2005)

Hallo Wilfried,

Bildchen jetzt anbei im vorherigen Beitrag...

Hast Du mal einen Direktlink zum Download? Benutze ich Deinen Link Cad22 bekomme ich eben nichts angezeigt...

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MatMer (5 September 2005)

Hallo,
dir fehlt ein Plugin für deinen Browser.

Welchen Browser benutzt du?

Ich glaube einen Direktlink kann man nicht geben da die Seite nicht so aufgebaut wurde.


----------



## bgischel (5 September 2005)

MatMer schrieb:
			
		

> ...dir fehlt ein Plugin für deinen Browser...


Ja ich weiß. Ich denke das Flashgedönse. Läßt sich zum erbrechen nicht installieren. Ist mir aber auch gleich... 

Übrigens IE 6.irgendwas...

*Edit* Hier im Büro klappt das...


----------



## MatMer (5 September 2005)

Ansonsten hättest du dir vielleicht den Mozilla Firefox von www.mozila.org herunterlagen können, dort funktioniert das eigentlich immer mit dem Plugins.


----------



## bgischel (5 September 2005)

Mozilla... na schauen wir mal...


----------



## MatMer (5 September 2005)

Also ganz ehrlich ich hatte Jahrelang den IE und bin dann über die Arbeit auf den Mozilla gekommen.

Ich will ihn nicht mehr missen. Alleine die Sachen mit den Tabs usw.


----------



## bgischel (5 September 2005)

Ich glaube Dir das...  bei mir ist das eben Gewohnheit...  :roll:


----------



## MatMer (5 September 2005)

bgischel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube Dir das...  bei mir ist das eben Gewohnheit...  :roll:



Hatte mich auch lange dagegen gewährt. Zumal ich auf drei verschiedenen Rechnern arbeite. Privat, Arbeit und Notebook für meine Studentenbude. 

Aber glaub mir wenn du dir einmal die Zeit nimmst den Mozilla genauer einzustellen usw wirst du ihn nicht mehr hergeben wollen.


----------



## bgischel (5 September 2005)

MatMer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber glaub mir wenn du dir einmal die Zeit nimmst den Mozilla genauer einzustellen usw wirst du ihn nicht mehr hergeben wollen...


Das glaube ich Dir auch gern. Aber ich möchte gar nichts einstellen. Es soll einfach nur funktionieren. Einfach so... ich gebe zu ich bin da ein wenig faul 
 8)


----------



## e4sy (5 September 2005)

OPERA kann ich nur sagen =))

ich weis nich... hat mozilla auch diese komfortable maussteuerung?!?


----------



## Wilhelm (6 September 2005)

*Schaltplanerstellung*

Hallo MRT

Habe mal meine alten Disketten aufgeräumt.
Ich erstelle Schaltpläne mit WScad.  Gefällt mir gut. Nur mom werden die auch arg teuer..
Ebend  da habe ich die frühere Version gefunden, die noch ohne Dongle läuft.  Zwar keine Automatikversion  aber sie hat mir damals gute Dienste geleistet. Bei Interesse bitte melden.


sonnige Grüße Wilhelm

PS  klar schon über 10 Jahre alt   
Aber zum testen.........


----------



## MRT (6 September 2005)

Hallo!

Kennt von euch jemand elcad?


----------



## bgischel (6 September 2005)

Ja... ähnliche Preisklasse wie Eplan und ebenfalls Highendsystem...


----------

